# nvidia-status not working

## oisch

Here's my output of the nvidia proc interface:

```

# cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

# cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

Host Bridge:     Via Apollo Pro

Fast Writes:     Not Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x

Registers:       0x1f000207:0x00000000

# cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Not Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x

Registers:       0x1f000017:0x00000000

```

As you can see the cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status command doesn't give me too much information.

I've searched in the nvidia-kernel documentation and in the forums but could not find an answer.

Can anybody help me with this?

----------

## kirill

 *oisch wrote:*   

> Here's my output of the nvidia proc interface:
> 
> ```
> 
> # cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status
> ...

 

1. Are you trying this under X or in console mode after just having loaded Nvdriver?

2. There is a good nVidia guide at gentoo.org: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/nvidia_tsg.html

3. Also check out this thread: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=15088

Good luck!

----------

## oisch

I tried it on the console and during a X-Session. I already read the two links you posted. nothing that could help me  :Sad: 

is there another way just to find out if I'm using AGP4x? I use NvAGP because with agpart I get lockups in X (Via kt133a)

----------

## kirill

 *oisch wrote:*   

> I tried it on the console and during a X-Session. I already read the two links you posted. nothing that could help me 
> 
> is there another way just to find out if I'm using AGP4x? I use NvAGP because with agpart I get lockups in X (Via kt133a)

 

Sorry but I just have to ask this. Did you enable " ]   VIA chipset support" under /dev/agpart?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oisch

Yes it's enabled.

maybe I should disable the whole agpart thing in the kernel.

Meanwhile I discovered something in my XFree Logfile which bothers me:

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage

after that everything seems normal:

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

...

But what does the first message mean?

I believe the Nvidia driver works fine on my system. Iget high fps in quake3, but I'm having huge problems with ut2003. it's completely unplayable.

----------

## V0rtex

I have the same error message and for a while I thought that was what caused me to have problems with the nvidia driver and X but apparently some of you have X working fine so that can't be it.  I'm curious as to what this means though too and I haven't found much on Google.

----------

## blidside

I get that same message, along with this from  dmesg

```

blidside@filth dev $ dmesg | grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: unsupported bridge

agpgart: no supported devices found.

[drm:drm_init] *ERROR* Cannot initialize the agpgart module.

blidside@filth dev $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status

Status:          Disabled

blidside@filth dev $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/host-bridge

Host Bridge:     nVidia nForce

Fast Writes:     Supported

SBA:             Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x

Registers:       0x1f000217:0x00000000

blidside@filth dev $ cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/card

Fast Writes:     Not Supported

SBA:             Not Supported

AGP Rates:       4x 2x 1x

Registers:       0x1f000007:0x00000000

```

however, my fps in ut2003 are baaaaad.  It looks like its running in software.  I feel that the status: diabled for agp may be a problem?

X takes a lifetime to load as well, but once it's loaded it's quick and snappy.

Hope y'all can help

_blid_

----------

## shoefly

I ran into this problem as well. heres what needs to be done to fix it

first off make sure mtrr is set to yes in the kernel config. its under the cpu options the same menu as io-apic and smp

also make sure io-apic is off. both of those things will kill the agp status, however after experimenting I found that even when i finally got agp to say it was enabled and at 8x it still ran no better. glxgears was about the same wioth or without it. I even tried NvAgp "0" in my XF86Config-4 and got the same in glzgears and in quake3 and rtcw. So I dunno maybe I still have something screwed up. But turning MTRR on and disableing io-apic fixed the agp status

----------

